# Suggestions for a good wood smoker to buy?



## georgiagirl (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am looking for a wood smoker for my fiance for Christmas.  He's a Southern man and takes his BBQ very seriously, and has been talking about getting a wood-burning meat smoker for forever.  I want to surprise him and buy him one but I don't know much about smoking meat other than it tastes good.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Does anyone have suggestions for which wood smokers are good?  I see a number of threads on how to build your own but I would really like to just purchase one.  I have seen the Brinkmann Smoke`N Pit Smoke King Deluxe listed on many sites, which is listed as a charcoal/wood burning smoker and grill.  However, we already have a very nice, large grill, so I really am just looking for a smoker.  I have seen the Brinkmann upright smoker recommended on the Smoking Meat website, but on amazon.com that is only listed as a charcoal smoker.  Can anyone tell me if you can use wood in a "charcoal smoker"?

Thanks in advance for any advice!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 3, 2009)

Not knowing how much you want to spend you ask a tough question...

Here is some that I am sure he would love to have and they will last forever:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st..._SearchResults

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...SSSELL_PRODUCT

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st..._SearchResults

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st..._SearchResults

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...SSSELL_PRODUCT


----------



## rickw (Dec 3, 2009)

Seeing you are in Georgia I have to mention  Lang Smokers 

The ones Paul linked to are very nice pits, I personally use a Horizon and can recommend them without reservation.

If you give a price point it would be easier to recommend a pit within your budget.


----------



## georgiagirl (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and advice.  I was looking for something in the "a few hundreds of dollars" range, maximum.  I checked out the links from both of you, and they all look wonderful but also quite big . . . maybe that's my ignorance talking, though.  If all wood-burning meat smokers are that big, please correct me.  :)

We live in a small townhouse, so I am just looking for something that can fit on a small patio.  Like I said before, the Brinkmann upright smoker seems to be about the right size -- something we could store in the garage and move outside when we want to use it.  However, it is listed as a charcoal smoker.  Can you use wood in it, too?  Or can not all charcoal smokers use wood?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## bman62526 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey Girl,

First off - there is a fine, fine line between where charcoal smokers end, and wood smokers begin.  For instance, I have a large offset type that weights in at 550 lbs. and can cook about 8 slabs of ribs at once, comfortably.  Also, my smoker can burn a lot of wood, but I can also get great results using charcoal only!  An "all wood" smoker, like you put it, IS going to be one of the larger smokers out there.

However, your description of where you live and what you want to spend - helps define what you might want to think about buying.

The Brinkmann smoker you mentioned is designed to burn wood chips or small chunks of wood.  Another GREAT smoker in this category would be the Webber Smokey Mountain 22.  This smoker will fit in the garage, add it will hold more meat too, I think.  ( a friend of mine has both models, but it's been a few months since I've seen either one in action )

Investigate the WSM, or any of the charcoal smokers that can also handle wood chunks...this way, you get the portability factor - but the wood chunks add plenty of authentic BBQ flavor.

Good luck!


----------



## rickw (Dec 3, 2009)

The upright (vertical) smokers are pretty much charcoal smokers. You do use wood chunks in conjunction with these though. If you are looking for one like this I strongly suggest you look at the  Weber smokey mountain . They are super easy to operate and put out some dynamite BBQ.


----------



## alx (Dec 3, 2009)

The 18 inch is a geat model to start with.No modifications and very consistent.
Not a stickburner,but wood chunks do the trick....


----------



## georgiagirl (Dec 3, 2009)

Ah, that looks great!  What about this one: http://www.brinkmann.net/Shop/Detail...-1001-7&id=228

How do you guys think it would compare to the Weber?  Pros/cons??

Thanks so much!


----------



## ronp (Dec 3, 2009)

I would think one of these would fit your needs and price range.

Do a search here for Masterbuilt Electric smoker. www.QVC.com. There are many reviews to read there.

There are other places to get them also like Cabelas, or Bass Pro shops.

Very conveient and easy to use and no mess, just use wood chips or chunks.

Something to consider.


----------



## bman62526 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, I'm sorry...I specifically mentioned the 22" model, but the 18" would also be a good start.

Basically, unless you have a barn, or a huge garage - you might not want an "all wood" smoker, but rather a charcoal smoker that is big enough to handle some good chunks of wood.


----------



## alx (Dec 3, 2009)

No problem man....I have used the 22 inch alot and holding 6 -10 pound butts for catering etc is awesome....The weekend warrior may find the fuel amounts and such a bit much....They are both awesome units and glad to have them myself....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I started on the 18 and the consistency allowed me to experiment with woods,flavors without spending alot of time messing with maintaing even temps like my stickburner....

I have seen 18 in good shape for 100 dollars used on the net....


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 3, 2009)

Take a look at my signature.....


----------



## rickw (Dec 3, 2009)

If your willing to take $300 for the smoker in your sig, I'll take it


----------



## georgiagirl (Dec 4, 2009)

So it sounds like there is not much difference between the 18" and the 22" Weber smokers, other than the 22" is a little bigger and takes more fuel?

Also, I'd posted a link to the Brinkmann Grill King (a couple posts ago), which is listed as a charcoal/wood smoker.  How do you think that would compare to the Weber models?

Thanks to everyone for the help!!


----------



## georgiagirl (Dec 4, 2009)

PS -- bbqfans the smoker in your sig looks amazing, but that is definitely more advanced than what I'm looking for, hehe!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 4, 2009)

You basically have several kinds of smokers 
Electric
Propane
Charcoal
These you add wood chips or chunks to to get the smoke flavor some people do burn wood splits in some of the side fire box smokers

Wood or stick burners which are usually heavier in construction materials and are made to burn wood splits


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 4, 2009)

There is no comparison to the Weber Smokey Mountain.  The Brinkman you posted is basically just a Charcoal Grill.


----------



## rickw (Dec 4, 2009)

I have to agree with Paul, no comparison.


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 4, 2009)

New Braunfels Bandera Offset Smoker. Multiple uses. $299

http://www.academy.com/index.php?pag...263-02219-5609


----------



## georgiagirl (Dec 4, 2009)

Alright, well thanks for the help, everyone!!  Y'all were so great!  I'll go with the Weber.  Since we pretty much never have more than 10 people or so that we're cooking for, I'll stick with the 18".  That should hold plenty.  :)

Maybe he'll be on the forums himself after Christmas, once he starts using it.


----------



## rickw (Dec 4, 2009)

Very good choice, he will not be disappointed. Make sure y'all check back in for some tips on running that rig.


----------



## alx (Dec 4, 2009)

18 inch WSM is a awesome basic smoker.I still have mine from moons ago.The 22 inch is as mentioned a fuel hog and we use for catering...6 butts at a time etc....

You can experiment with different woods and have a consistent burn without getting into offsets complications/price for newer smokers etc....Awesome rigs that grill or smoke etc..


----------



## raceyb (Dec 4, 2009)

Those are great, but she did specifically say she was looking for a wood burner.  She did otherwise receive a lot of good advice here from you guys.


----------



## ronp (Dec 4, 2009)

Why are you following me and contradicting me. The MES does use wood to smoke and would be ideal for their enviroment and price range.

If you don't have anything positive to post keep your opininons to your self.

It was just another option she may have not known about.

Give it up man, leave me and some others alone. You seem to have issues with some other folks here.

Why not spend some time actually smoking and posting your contribution here for others to gain some meaningful knowledge.

This is a friendly place so let's keep it that way. OK?


----------



## raceyb (Dec 4, 2009)

Whoah there dude, I am not following you, I haven't had the time to post on the boards in a few days. She was asking about a wood burning smoker and I thought it odd you suggested a Masterbuilt.

I am only sharing an opinion and would have actually added my suggestion for a wood/charcoal burner but everyone else already had. 

No need to feel like i am contradicting you, my opinion simply differs. I'm terribly sorry you are offended and had to react this way. I'll take care of that right away to make sure it never happens again.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 4, 2009)

So can I get it shipped to Portland, OR for that price? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Been looking for one of those to use when I don't want to fire up my offset char-griller.. lol.


----------



## alx (Dec 4, 2009)

Have found the best deals thru fellow competitors who are upgrading too Langs etc...Dont wanna mention how cheap i got one in perfect shape...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Funny thing is the team has never done as good on the thousand plus rig...

I like mine the most for fact i can turn them into awesome outdoor smoke ovens....3 funnels of charcoal will run 350 degree for 5 hours plus etc....


----------



## joe black (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm a little getting in on this thread, but  Georgia Girl I'm really you got the WSM.  I had. 22" for several years and got some great Q from it.  Send some pics when you have them.

Rodriguez, If you are talking about the WSM, Lowes will ship them to the store and they are the same price.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 26, 2015)

LOL.... the original thread was from 2009.

Thanks though. I bought a 22.5" WSM shortly after that from a local vendor (to impatient to wait for shipping 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





), have never regretted it once!


----------

